# Looks like DD is going to be getting worse for many of us.



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

They are going to start giving the 'good' orders to the drivers with 50% accepatance rate and the 'best' orders to those with at least 70%. I received the news directly from DD today.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> They are going to start giving the 'good' orders to the drivers with 50% accepatance rate and the 'best' orders to those with at least 70%. I received the news directly from DD today.


Can you post the message they sent you?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Won't make a difference. They say on the DD site that it's not even a long term thing. They tried doing this with top dashers claiming they get priority of orders over $35 yet I get several payouts over $35 each and every week as part of the large order program.

They're just throwing whatever they can against the wall to try and get people to claim more orders for $2.50.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Can you post the message they sent you?








DoorDash Dasher Support







help.doordash.com


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> DoorDash Dasher Support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. Means nothing. If it didn't mean anything real for Top Dashers why would this mean anything. This is a regurgitation of the not to distant past Top Dasher program except with a lower acceptance rate and lower rating. (4.5 )

Also, they give themselves an out by saying it may be extended to highly rated drivers with low AR percentages.

Any status or rewards are designed by Industrial Psychologists to manipulate behavior.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Thanks for posting that. Means nothing. If it didn't mean anything real for Top Dashers why would this mean anything. This is a regurgitation of the not to distant past Top Dasher program except with a lower acceptance rate and lower rating. (4.5 )
> 
> Also, they give themselves an out by saying it may be extended to highly rated drivers with low AR percentages.
> 
> Any status or rewards are designed by Industrial Psychologists to manipulate behavior.


They're desperate basically. Our constant declining of these $2.50 orders gets noticed, it's why they keep reinventing their stone aged wheel.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

We know they hate cherrypicking with a passion so it's logical to assume that all things being equal drivers with higher AR already get priority over lower AR drivers.

Like so many other things it's market dependent as well as driver saturation dependent.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm sure they held a big brainstorming meeting catered by Panera via DD, no tip, to make this decision. "How can we re-word our verbiage and switch numbers around"?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> We know they hate cherrypicking with a passion so it's logical to assume that all things being equal drivers with higher AR already get priority over lower AR drivers.


Except to have an AR that high they take a lot of garbage offers. So if me and the guy with a 70% AR are sitting in the same parking lot, after I decline the $3 Wendy's offer he takes it. Now, 3 minutes later when the high value order comes out high AR guy is busy delivering a Wendy's Biggie Bag so DD now offers it to me because high AR guy isn't available!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Except to have an AR that high they take a lot of garbage offers. So if me and the guy with a 70% AR are sitting in the same parking lot, after I decline the $3 Wendy's offer he takes it. Now, 3 minutes later when the high value order comes out high AR guy is busy delivering a Wendy's Biggie Bag so DD now offers it to me because high AR guy isn't available!


I've seen this happen when I hang out near DashMart. I turn down all these payouts below $10 and I see all these drivers pouring into the place to pick them up. I then get a good DashMart payout, many times it's $15-23 and I'm on my way.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I've seen this happen when I hang out near DashMart. I turn down all these payouts below $10 and I see all these drivers pouring into the place to pick them up. I then get a good DashMart payout, many times it's $15-23 and I'm on my way.


That's exactly the right way to play it. Newbies or desperate ants grab offers as if there's never going to be another one and don't have the patience to wait for the "right" one!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

"Accept low pay or else we will pay you low!"

- Hollow Door Dash Threat

I accept only palatable offers. If you cut me off from all of them, that just means other companies will get me as a driver.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Thanks for posting that. Means nothing. If it didn't mean anything real for Top Dashers why would this mean anything. This is a regurgitation of the not to distant past Top Dasher program except with a lower acceptance rate and lower rating. (4.5 )
> 
> Also, they give themselves an out by saying it may be extended to highly rated drivers with low AR percentages.
> 
> Any status or rewards are designed by Industrial Psychologists to manipulate behavior.


This has not rolled out yet in my region.

However, I have read about it.

It seems the low AR percentage drivers get to reset their AR. 

Guessing after you reset, it you completed two of the first three offers then you would be at 67%.

Maybe worth a try in the middle of a week.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

Currently at 8% AR on DD and part of the LOP program.

EDIT:

OOPS!
I was wrong. Seems you get two weeks to raise your AR to 50%.
Don't think I will try that after all.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Except to have an AR that high they take a lot of garbage offers. So if me and the guy with a 70% AR are sitting in the same parking lot, after I decline the $3 Wendy's offer he takes it. Now, 3 minutes later when the high value order comes out high AR guy is busy delivering a Wendy's Biggie Bag so DD now offers it to me because high AR guy isn't available!


I said "higher" as opposed to "high" AR so a 70% AR doesn't necessarily apply here.

My guess is that all things being roughly equal (customer rating, completion rate, on-time rating, distance to restaurant, etc) the higher AR drivers get priority not just quantity-wise, but quality-wise.

It's entirely possible that after you decline the $3 Wendy's offer it gets offered to another low AR driver instead of the higher AR. 

One thing we do know is DD is rabid about cherrypicking and seemingly getting more rabid as they continue to cut our pay. Thus it goes without saying that one thing DD does not want to do is encourage "bad behavior" by rewarding it.

Again, markets that are saturated with drivers like mine gives DD more leeway to play their devious games. The opposite is the case in markets that are low on drivers.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> They are going to start giving the 'good' orders to the drivers with 50% accepatance rate and the 'best' orders to those with at least 70%. I received the news directly from DD today.


haha Bullshit! If you're acceptance rate is 70%, you're taking multiple shit orders left & right!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> haha Bullshit! If you're acceptance rate is 70%, you're taking multiple shit orders left & right!


Absolutely right, if you have 70% it means you're taking all the cr4p, experienced cherry pickers come out when it's busy when dd has no choice but to increase peak pay and can't afford to be selective.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> haha Bullshit! If you're acceptance rate is 70%, you're taking multiple shit orders left & right!


This exactly. I've pointed that out numerous times to people who are top dashers and they try and deny it. You are taking 7 out of every 10 offers so it's plainly obvious that there are tons of low paying offers in those 7 orders.

I sit here and decline many times, 20-30 offers before I get one worth taking according to my nothing under $10 minimum rule.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> They are going to start giving the 'good' orders to the drivers with 50% accepatance rate and the 'best' orders to those with at least 70%. I received the news directly from DD today.


Top dashers are so busy trying to retain being a top dasher that the app melts down during busy times and sends the good orders to average drivers who aren’t driving the trash orders.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> Absolutely right, if you have 70% it means you're taking all the cr4p, experienced cherry pickers come out when it's busy when dd has no choice but to increase peak pay and can't afford to be selective.


In California, it always pays to await better offers, with the weekly adjustment for DoorDash's error in thinking they can force unprofitable orders on drivers. Nope! Love saying it out loud sometimes as I hit, "Decline!"


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> They are going to start giving the 'good' orders to the drivers with 50% accepatance rate














Beninmankato said:


> and the 'best' orders to those with at least 70%














Beninmankato said:


> I received the news directly from DD today.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 662658
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thinking about it don't all new drivers start with a 100% AR and usually the first week or two mysteriously get all these great orders (I know I did on both DD &GH) UE had very good quests so I don't think it's coincidence. Top Dashers do exist though I met one in real life, it was sad. Operate at a complete loss and we'll throw you a few nice bones more often.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Well they can do that but seeing many of us are not falling for it mean they will still send us those good paying orders like $17.00 for four miles…

In Houston they will get away with it but where I am driving they will fail…


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I chat with other drivers while waiting and everyone here in Fort Lauderdale cherry picks. I look for 1.75 to 2 a mile or $5 minimum on less than a mile 

others go as low as a dollar a mile and still their acceptance is no higher than 30%. Mine is <10.

I get the occasional large order As part of that program some weeks I get a bunch. Other weeks few of none. I can’t imagine taking 70 crappy orders to get to 70%.Tonight I rejectEd 30 orders in a row and imagine accepting those for 4 or 5 days to get the acceptance up and meanwhile lose money on 3$ orders of $6 6 mile with deaf miles back. With gas at $it’s just no way. I’d get a job locally and not deal with this


----------



## 7fifiyu (11 mo ago)

rideshareapphero said:


> Absolutely right, if you have 70% it means you're taking all the cr4p, experienced cherry pickers come out when it's busy when dd has no choice but to increase peak pay and can't afford to be selective.


Yes absolutely if no busy no need to play with DD because they will take all the advantage of having plenty drivers available and take revenge of the hit against low AR drivers


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Lol, if you accept everything in DD, you won't be making any money either way, it evens out.

What is this? propaganda to accept trash?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is BS, especially because DD keeps sending you the same offer over and over again. If I declined it once, it shouldn’t keep coming up for me. I see the same offer up to 6 times. That shouldn’t count as 6 declines. Same with ridiculous multi-stop offers like Petco etc. they keep coming up. I declined this already.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't know how much AR matters. I usually keep top dasher status, but it doesn't seem to make a big difference. I got my acceptance up to 92% a few weeks ago. I'm back down to 70, because they kept sending crap orders.


----------

